# Guerra civil española y franquismo en color. 3 documentales ayer en TVE muy interesantes, manipulando la historia por los rojos.



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

A pesar del sesgo ideológico y la manipulación habitual, vale la pena ver estos 3 documentales que están en la web de Televisión española.

Para quien no tenga ni idea de lo que pasó es una buena aproximación. Para los expertos volverán a confirmar lo sinvergüenzas que son quienes guionizan y relatan estas imágenes con la finalidad de manipular a la borregada y contar lo que les conviene. 

No solo es suficiente con la desmemoria histórica para que los españoles no sean conscientes quienes han destruido España y lo siguen haciendo, sino que deforman la realidad para hacer creer justo lo contrario de lo que pasó. 

Ocultan datos tan fundamentales como que robaron todo el oro y plata de España ....Entre el 22 y el 24 de octubre de 1936, 510 toneladas de oro repartidas en 7.800 cajas fueron embarcadas en cuatro buques soviéticos.

Y que la intención era convertir a España en una república soviética títere de Stalin saqueando y expropiando toda propiedad privada. Un preludio de lo que fue Cuba posteriormente. 


Aunque hablan de los miles de curas y monjas que torturaron y asesinaron de las formas más crueles para que dijesen donde guardaban el dinero y los cuadros y tesoros conservados durante siglos en los monasterios , lo pasan como si no tuviese importancia . 

Tampoco cuentan que robaron todos los tesoros del museo del Prado y los llevaron en camiones hasta Suiza donde pretendían venderlos como si fuesen gangas .

Sí cuentan como asesinaron a los detenidos en Madrid en Paracuellos , en un fusilamiento masivo de miles de personas inocentes. 

No cuentan que entre decenas de miles de personas asesinadas en Madrid por las checas rojas , estuvieron el hijo y el nieto de Emilia Pardo Bazán, los dueños del Pazo de Meirás , no por ser más importantes que tantos otros inocentes que asesinaron sino por el simbolismo de que décadas después los rojos que actualmente hacen los que les da la gana sin que nadie les pare, reclamaron una propiedad privada que siempre lo fue y que es una clara demostración de la corrupción institucional que existe en España.


Tampoco cuenta que Franco convirtió en pocos años a un país absolutamente arruinado en la 6ª potencia mundial , acabó con las sequías que provocaban hambrunas construyendo pantanos que además sirvieron para llevar la luz eléctrica a todo el país, igual que el teléfono y todas las innovaciones tecnológicas y sociales ....


y sobre todo los 40 años de paz y progreso que se vieron interrumpidos con su muerte y la llegada del Rey , los socialistas, comunistas y resto de sicarios de potencias enemigas que en estas décadas se han encargado de " privatizar " es decir apropiarse y saquear , lo que se construyó con el enorme esfuerzo de nuestros abuelos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

España, el siglo XX en color. Episodio 1: Los años 30 (Parte 1)


Documental que empieza a finales del siglo XIX con el nacimiento del cine y las primeras imágenes grabadas en España.



www.rtve.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

España, el siglo XX en color. Episodio 2: Los años 30 (Parte 2)


Julio de 1936, empieza el alzamiento de un grupo de militares en Melilla que no están contentos con los cambios producidos con la segunda república.



www.rtve.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

España, el siglo XX en color: Tus programas favoritos de TVE, en RTVE Play


Emisión del programa España, el siglo XX en color en TVE. Entra en RTVE Play para poder ver todas las emisiones de los canales de RTVE.



www.rtve.es


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (26 Dic 2022)

ayyyy no pobrech curitach jajajajajjajjajajjj

viva el terror rojo, viva El Espiritu De Paracuellos!!!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

El legado económico de Franco: hechos y cifras


Durante 40 años, España ha crecido muy por debajo de su potencial, menos del 1,5% de media, frente al 6,6 % de entre 1950 y1975




blogs.elconfidencial.com






nte el Himalaya de mentiras y manipulaciones del nuevo Frente Popular, erigiéndose en fiscales cuando deberían estar en el banquillo y sin que los cobardes del PP y Ciudadanos sean capaces de proclamar la verdad, es imprescindible explicar con hechos y cifras cuál fue el *balance económico y social de los 40 años* de gobierno de Franco. Y compararlo luego con el mismo balance de los 40 años de la Transición, no de la democracia, sino de una oligarquía de partidos y con un sistema electoral tan disparatado que permite que 900.000 personas impongan su voluntad a la de 46 millones. Máxime cuando estamos a solo semanas de que el *BCE cese sus compras masivas de deuda*, que mantienen al modelo de Estado más ineficiente y despilfarrador de Occidente, con lo que se hará insostenible la gigantesca burbuja de deuda de casi 1,7 billones a final de año, obligando a un rescate a la griega.


El historiador británico Antony Beevor, sin duda el más prestigioso estudioso de los grandes conflictos políticos y militares del siglo XX, describe en su conocida obra* 'La Guerra Civil española' *(1) cómo el Frente Popular fue quien nos llevó a la guerra incumpliendo desde el fraude electoral de febrero del 36 la Constitución y la ley para aplastar a la media España que no pensaba como ellos. Y se hace al final la que denomina pregunta clave: *“¿Qué habría salido de una victoria republicana*? Cualquiera que hubiera sido el Gobierno en el poder, los años de la posguerra habrían sido tiempos de penalidades, pero con un Gobierno autoritario de izquierdas, quizás abiertamente comunista, España hubiera quedado reducida a un estado similar al de la repúblicas populares centroeuropeas o balcánicas hasta después de 1989”.


Durante 40 años, España ha crecido muy por debajo de su potencial, menos del 1,5% de media, frente al 6,6 % de entre 1950 y 1975


Pero eso no sucedió. Los mejores economistas españoles —desde Fuentes Quintana a Juan Velarde— han estudiado y documentado perfectamente el proceso, desde el desastre económico de la República desde su momento cero a los años de penuria de la posguerra, el bloqueo internacional, el Plan de Estabilización y los años de crecimiento fulgurante hasta* 1975*, tan bruscamente frenados por ese *“desastre sin paliativos”,* como lo denominaría el Rey, llamado Adolfo Suárez, un cortoplacista sin el menor sentido del Estado y sin los conocimientos mínimos para gobernar España, que en solo dos años nos llevaría al borde de la ruina, y sería el propio Fuentes Quintana quien con un plan económico de emergencia —Pactos de la Moncloa— nos salvaría 'in extremis'.


Aunque meses después dimitiría irrevocablemente, porque como me explicaría personalmente, “a estos tíos [la oligarquía política] no les importa España, no están por las reformas, ni por la eficiencia que ni saben qué es;* solo les importan la relevancia social, los pelotazos*, el saqueo de la nación con las comunidades autónomas y los monopolios, y enchufar a cientos de miles de familiares y amigos tan ignorantes y venales como ellos. Con ellos, jamás volveremos a alcanzar crecimientos como los de los últimos 30 años”. Su juicio fue profético. Durante 40 años, España ha crecido muy por debajo de su potencial, menos del 1,5% de media, frente al 6,6% de entre 1950 y1975. Y sin embargo los españoles no son conscientes, aunque pronto lo serán cuando el* BCE deje de comprar deuda* y estalle la gigantesca burbuja acumulada para financiar el Estado autonómico.


En 1975, España e Irlanda tenían la misma renta per cápita; hoy, la renta per cápita de España es la mitad de la de Irlanda


Y no son conscientes porque, como consecuencia de la mejora exponencial de la tecnología y de la reducción brutal de los costes de fabricación de todos los bienes y servicios, hoy hay más de todo que hace 40 años. Y no solo aquí, sino en todo el mundo. Pero eso no significa que España no camine hacia un *gigantesco desastre económico, político y social.* Un ejemplo que entiende hasta un niño: en 1975, España e Irlanda tenían la misma renta per cápita; hoy, la renta per cápita de España es la mitad de la de Irlanda. Y lo que es aún peor, España tiene hoy la *distribución de la renta más injusta* de toda la UE. En 1950, la clase media representaba en España el 34% de la población, en 1975 la cifra había subido al 56%, la más alta de toda nuestra historia. Pero en 2016 esta había descendido al *43%*. En línea con ello, la clase baja y la pobreza pasaron del 65% en 1950 al 39% en 1975 —la cifra más baja de toda nuestra historia— y al 54% en 2016.


*Pero en 1975 España* no era una republica popular empobrecida y hambrienta, sino* un auténtico milagro,* y esto resulta esencial, pues como me recordaba mi maestro Fuentes Quintana, “esto es el ejemplo claro de lo que España puede conseguir cuando está bien gobernada”. En solo 25 años, nuestra nación experimentaría el mayor crecimiento económico y social en cuatro siglos. De un país básicamente subdesarrollado había a pasado al tener el décimo PIB mundial, hoy el decimocuarto. De una renta per cápita en 1950 equivalente al 45% de la de los nueves países centrales de Europa que en 1975 constituían la Comunidad Económica Europea, al 83%, el mayor grado de convergencia con la Europa rica jamás alcanzado desde el siglo XVI, hoy en el 71%. De una industria que en 1950 representaba el 12% del PIB, al 36% en 1975, y hoy hundida al 15% con una estructura productiva tercermundista de enchufados públicos, especuladores y camareros.


Con solo 700.000 empleados públicos formados y capaces, España funcionaba perfectamente, pero 40 años después, no sabemos cuántos hay


Pero no solo fue lo económico. La Administración española sería en 1975 una de las más eficientes de Europa, gracias a los grandes cuerpos del Estado, abogados, ingenieros o economistas, y un *riguroso sistema de oposiciones* a todos los niveles. Con solo 700.000 empleados públicos formados y capaces, España funcionaba perfectamente, pero 40 años después ni siquiera sabemos cuántos empleados públicos hay: 2,5 millones según las AAPP, tres millones según la EPA y 3,4 millones según la Agencia Tributaria, la cifra más exacta por razones obvias. De todos ellos, solo un millón ha conseguido la plaza a través de “oposiciones limpias y transparentes”, según el ministro de Hacienda Montoro, el resto son enchufados sin preparación. Un puro desastre. España tiene hoy la Administración pública más ineficiente y más cara de la UE. Sus salarios medios son de 36.600 euros al año frente a los 26.259 del sector privado. No ocurre en ningún país excepto Luxemburgo.


España tiene hoy la Administración pública más ineficiente y más cara de la UE. Sus salarios medios son de 36.600 euros frente a los 26.259 privados


Pero si en lo económico y en la eficacia de la gestión se degrada todo lo realizado, llamando 'desarrollismo' a crecer al 7,5% anual acumulativo durante 15 años, con un sectarismo y una miseria moral inéditas en Europa, o 'tecnocracia' al conocimiento y la excelencia en la gestión pública, frente a la ignorancia y la incompetencia, *en lo social el engaño alcanza proporciones oceánicas*: la Seguridad Social la crea Felipe González, a cientos de miles de viviendas sociales para la clase obrera se les arrancan las chapas para ocultar su origen... realmente alucinante. No hay espacio para los detalles, pero este es el resumen de lo creado durante el mandato de Franco.


- Creación de la* sanidad pública universal* (todos los grandes hospitales públicos estaban construidos en 1975, y Franco murió en uno de ellos).


- Creación de la pensión de jubilación, y también de la de viudedad. Establecimiento de la* edad obligatoria de jubilación*.


- Establecimiento del salario mínimo interprofesional.


- Creación del Auxilio Social, sembrando España de comedores gratuitos para los más necesitados.


- Creación de escuelas de Formación Profesional.


- Construcción de todos los pantanos posibles de España, etc.











Franc, inaugurando el pantano de Oliana, en Lleida. (José Demaría Vázquez, Campúa)
Finalmente, debe explicarse cómo en un importante informe de 1945 (ocultado a los ciudadanos), el Banco de España recomendó al Gobierno hacer todos los esfuerzos posibles para *integrarse en los sistemas monetario y de comercio mundiales*. El aislamiento internacional impidió al Gobierno seguir este camino obligándole por mera necesidad de supervivencia a un sistema autárquico absolutamente ineficiente. Finalmente, España entra en el* FMI en septiembre de 1958,* enterrando la autarquía y poniendo España en el camino hacia el mayor periodo de crecimiento de su historia. Luego, España sería miembro fundador de la OCDE en 1961.


Pero en el área de los acuerdos internacionales, el más crucial de todos fue el *Acuerdo Económico Preferencial con la CEE*, gestionado por Alberto Ullastres, uno de los mejores ministros junto con López Rodó de toda la historia de España, en octubre de 1970. La CEE redujo un 30% los aranceles de casi todos los productos españoles. Este acuerdo era infinitamente más ventajoso para España que la desastrosamente negociada entrada de pleno derecho en 1986, a costa del desmantelamiento industrial de nuestra nación, algo perfectamente conocido y que, como todo lo demás, se oculta al pueblo español.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

Y un dato aún más importante: el PIB per cápita aumentó durante el franquismo a una tasa 2,3 veces superior a la etapa democrática


La verdad es que te echas a la cara el estudio y sufres la sacudida propia de quien había dado por cierto lo que nunca debió aceptar.




www.hispanidad.com






La verdad es que te echas a la cara el estudio (ver el documento adjunto) y sufres la sacudida propia de quien había dado por cierto lo que nunca debió aceptar. Y el reproche añadido de que, a pesar de que te habías rendido al tópico, el reconcomio interior encendía una luz amarilla, casi encarnada, de sospecha sobre el aceptado lugar común de que la democracia derrotó al* franquismo*: en *economía *me temo que no.

El informe lo firma *José Antonio Santos*, en _Razón Española_. En su momento, Santos fue director general de la Corporación Industrial Banesto, entonces el grupo industrial más importante de España, y no aguantó la llegada de *Mario Conde*, que acabaría librándose de él. Luego fundó y lideró una de las sociedades de gestión de carteras más prestigiosa, y más rentable, de España. 



> También la bolsa subió durante el periodo 1940-1975 más que en toda la etapa democrática



Pues bien, dice José Antonio Santos que si comparamos la economía durante el franquismo (1940-1975) con la *economía durante la etapa democrática*, Franco sale ganando por goleada. Así, en 1940 la *deuda pública* española superaba el 90% pero en 1975 había caído hasta el 10%. Y lo malo es que en 2019 nos asfixia una deuda pública que roza el 100%. Cada españolito que viene al mundo es un moroso incapaz de amortizar la deuda que le han endosado sus padres. Y eso, sin hablar de las dos Españas. Basta la deuda por satisfacer para helarle el corazón. 

Y ojo, si comparamos la España de Franco con la de la Restauración, y ya antes, más de lo mismo. Tomemos como termómetro el *Índice General de la Bolsa de Madrid* durante los periodos 1850-1935, 1940-1975 y 1975-2015. Durante la primera fase, el avance anual del índice bursátil por antonomasia es del 2,89%. Con Franco, ese mismo índice del parqué madrileño sube una media anual del *8,78%.* Con la democracia, el aumento anual desciende hasta el 5,64%.



> El estudio de José Antonio Santos concluye que hay tres factores letales para le economía española: el proyecto globalista, las autonomías y la corrupción



Pero vamos con otro apartado del Informe Santos que considero el más relevante de todos: el *PIB per cápita*. Cojamos esos mismos tres periodos. Entre 1850 y 1935, en pesetas constantes, el crecimiento del PIB per cápita es del 1,07 anual. En el periodo 1940-1975, el PIB per cápita presenta un incremento del 4,26% anual. Pues bien, durante la etapa democrática (1976-2019) el PIB per cápita aumenta a una tasa anual del 1,83. Es decir, *2,3 veces menos que durante el franquismo*.

José Antonio Santos concluye que estamos viviendo el *fracaso del proyecto globalista* que ha cargado el peso de la economía sobre los elementos más productivos y con una falta de unidad de mercado que ha aumentado el gasto y mermado los ingresos. Y también, con una pesadísima *presencia del Estado en la economía*, que sólo ha servido para aumentar la corrupción.

A ver si va a ser verdad aquello de que contra Franco vivíamos mejor. En cualquier caso, el general aprueba en economía, la democracia, suspende.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

estos artículos que acabo de postear, son anteriores al coronavirus. 

Para que se entienda perfectamente el papel de Sánchez como enemigo de España, sicario de organizaciones supranacionales que saquean países, nada mejor que el discurso el 4 de Abril de 2020 antes de saber el recorrido de la epidemia. 




*" Es evidente que esta crisis económica que lógicamente estamos sufriendo ya como consecuencia de la pandemia , es evidente que para poder garantizar las rentas que vamos a tener que garantizar por este periodo que esperemos que sea lo más breve posible para que la economía rebote y volvamos a crecer y crear empleo , es evidente que la economía española se va a tener que endeudar , es evidente por lo tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras , a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba , a los niños que ahora estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantando este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué . a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro, si también volcamos recursos económicos para esa lucha , que es la lucha contra el cambio climático o la adaptación y la mitigación de ese cambio climático.....*


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

Sánchez es un bróker con mucha experiencia, y aunque era previsible que fuese hacer lo que está haciendo, no dejo de sorprenderme de que nadie reaccione ante la destrucción de un estado. 

Bosnia es un país de sobra conocido por Sánchez quien tuvo ocasión de ver de primera mano el conflicto en calidad de* asistente del entonces alto representantes de la ONU* en Bosnia-Herzegovina, Carlos Westendorp, entre los años 1997 y 1999. De hecho ha dicho sentirse «unido personal y sentimentalmente a este país».

Pedro Sánchez, de gira por los Balcanes occidentales, ha expresado su voluntad de contribuir a construir un futuro «prometedor» para este país dando continuidad a los encuentros bilaterales, así como su firme compromiso «con la perspectiva europea de Bosnia», lo que se traduce en la consecución de un *estatus de aspirante a entrar en la UE* y su incorporación a foros como el MED9.





*Sánchez pide a Bosnia, donde fue asesor entre 1997 y 1999, que rebaje las tensiones internas*
En una declaración institucional junto al presidente de turno de Bonia-Herzegovina, Sefik Dzaferovic, Pedro Sánchez, de gira por los Balcanes
www.elindependiente.com






*Cuando un jovencísimo Pedro Sánchez participó junto a la ONU para negociar la paz en Bosnia*
Carlos Westendorp, Alto Representante de la ONU para Bosnia, explica a laSexta Columna las labores que desempeñó junto a un jovencísimo Pedro Sánchez en Bosnia para poner fin al conflicto de la antigua Yugoslavia.
www.lasexta.com


----------



## Onesimo39 (26 Dic 2022)

Sin sesgo ideológico te denuncian y cancelan el documental, como uno que puse en un hilo y posiblemente los putos rojos que leyeron el hilo lo denunciaron...

Si hay algun subnormal de esos leyendo este comentario que sepa usted que es gilipollas


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

¿ Ucrania no se puede dividir y España sí ?

Qué cosas más raras hacen los sicarios de las organizaciones supranacionales que saquean países como si fuesen empresas en la bolsa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

*Torra quiere la «vía eslovena» para la independencia, que incluyó una breve guerra contra Yugoslavia*
"La vía a seguir es la eslovena, la de la libertad", ha añadido Torra en alusión a la independencia de Eslovenia respecto a Yugoslavia en 1991, que incluyó un breve conflicto bélico
www.larazon.es
*Torra quiere la «vía eslovena» para la independencia, que incluyó una breve guerra contra Yugoslavia
"La vía a seguir es la eslovena, la de la libertad", ha añadido Torra en alusión a la independencia de Eslovenia respecto a Yugoslavia en 1991, que incluyó un breve conflicto bélico*



El presidente catalán, Quim Torra, ha afirmado que el Estado español "nunca se va a reformar", 40 años después de una Constitución que para él es hoy una "jaula", y ha subrayado que Cataluña debe avanzar hacia la independencia por "la vía eslovena", al tiempo que ha pedido una mediación internacional.

*Torra, de viaje oficial en Eslovenia, ha pronunciado hoy la conferencia "Cataluña: de la jaula constitucional española a la libertad"en el Ayuntamiento de Liubliana.*

El presidente de la Generalitat ha apuntado que "los discursos anticatalanistas dan votos"en el Estado y, en este sentido, ha subrayado que los resultados en Andalucía y el ascenso de Vox son "indicativos de lo que vendrá en España".

*Ha recalcado que el Estado "nunca se reformará"y ha descartado asimismo que la Constitución pueda llegar a adoptar una forma "federal o confederal".*

En este contexto, "la vía a seguir es la eslovena, la de la libertad", ha añadido Torra en alusión *al proceso de independencia de Eslovenia respecto a Yugoslavia en 1991, que incluyó un breve conflicto bélico.*

Torra ha subrayado que la Constitución "se ha convertido en una jaula para los catalanes"y ha denunciado que los que "intentan escapar acaban en la cárcel, en el exilio o en huelga de hambre".

En este contexto, ha llamado a los gobiernos europeos a "actuar"y ha pedido una mediación internacional, con la que cree que se podría forzar a España a entrar en una "negociación real"que debería incluir, ha dicho, el regreso a casa de "presos políticos y exiliados y el derecho a la autodeterminación".


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (26 Dic 2022)

Precisamente comencé a verlo y me dio tanto asco la burda manipulación del mismo que lo quité.

Un resumen para los que no quieran perder el tiempo. Desde 1900 a 1930 todo se resume en 5 minutos, España era un país pobre y atrasado donde solo vivían bien los ricos. A partir de ahí, 1931 en adelante, el resto del documental. Llega la República, el progreso y el paraíso en la tierra para los españoles, la "derechona" reacciona y se pone brava. Ya está, no van mucho más allá. Además intuyo que los catalufos han intervenido de primera mano en el engendro.

Hacía tiempo que no veía en la TV una manipulación tan obscena y de tal calibre. Aunque también es verdad que no veo la tele casi nunca. Está claro que al final la agenda de Pablenin se cumple a rajatabla, hacerse con la justicia, la TV y cualquier resorte de poder necesario para imponer el chavismo o la dictadura comunista. A esta peña solo la paran a tiros. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

*¿Quién privatizó las eléctricas para que sea un negocio y no un servicio público? ¿Hay culpables?*
A veces se olvida que desde la muerte de Franco, el PSOE ha sido el partido que más años ha





sientejerez.com


*Privatizaciones: González abrió el camino, Aznar lo consolidó, ZP no pudo y Rajoy lo intenta*
AENA será privatizada. Así lo ha anunciado este viernes en Consejo de Ministros el Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy. La lista de empresas públicas que el ...
www.20minutos.es


*FACT-CHECK: La privatización de Endesa terminó con Aznar, no con Zapatero como dice Requena (PP)*
La privatización de Endesa terminó con Aznar, no con Zapatero como dice Requena (PP)
www.newtral.es


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El legado económico de Franco: hechos y cifras
> 
> 
> Durante 40 años, España ha crecido muy por debajo de su potencial, menos del 1,5% de media, frente al 6,6 % de entre 1950 y1975
> ...



un ejemplo es Corea del sur, mas pobre que Andalucia hace 40 años y ahi sigue Andasulia hoy y Corea del Norte.
o Japon,


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> A pesar del sesgo ideológico y la manipulación habitual, vale la pena ver estos 3 documentales que están en la web de Televisión española.
> 
> Para quien no tenga ni idea de lo que pasó es una buena aproximación. Para los expertos volverán a confirmar lo sinvergüenzas que son quienes guionizan y relatan estas imágenes con la finalidad de manipular a la borregada y contar lo que les conviene.
> 
> ...



tampoco contarian que no dejaron gobernar a la derecha que ganó las elecciones de 1936 y las de 1931 donde hubo pucherazo o las 50 chekaas de la psoe en la Republica solo en Madrid, ni el golpe de 1934 de la psoe


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> tampoco contarian que no dejaron gobernar a la derecha que ganó las elecciones de 1936 y las de 1931 donde hubo pucherazo o las 50 chekaas de la psoe en la Republica solo en Madrid, ni el golpe de 1934 de la psoe



Algo cuentan. 

Dejan caer que el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo " se lo merecía " como Carrero Blanco.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Algo cuentan.
> 
> Dejan caer que el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo " se lo merecía " como Carrero Blanco.



En España se han asesinado a 5 jefes de gobierno, 4 eran de derechas


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (26 Dic 2022)

Buen hilo como siempre.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (26 Dic 2022)

En ese documental que enlazas, la gente ("las jóvenes mujeres reivindicativas del momento") en julio del 36 están tranquilamente recogiendo la naranja (sic) y de fiesta generalizada cuando, sin explicación, se produce un golpe de Estado de unos resentidos generales "africanistas". Es una pieza de propaganda asquerosa con dinero público de primera, en un nivel ya pasado de época, y al mismo tiempo, muy años 30, con "el Rey vivía dispendiosamente".
Con el volumen suprimido, son bonitas imágenes, en cambio.


----------



## ignorante (26 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> A pesar del sesgo ideológico y la manipulación habitual, vale la pena ver estos 3 documentales que están en la web de Televisión española.
> 
> Para quien no tenga ni idea de lo que pasó es una buena aproximación. Para los expertos volverán a confirmar lo sinvergüenzas que son quienes guionizan y relatan estas imágenes con la finalidad de manipular a la borregada y contar lo que les conviene.
> 
> ...



Lo que dices del oro es mentira. El oro se usó para PAGAR (a precios abusivos, eso es otro tema) material militar.

Por favor, no intoxiques con MENTIRAS.


----------



## tocafa (26 Dic 2022)

Nuestro Generalísimo encontró una España devastada por los rojos y la llevó a lo más alto del mundo (el sexto lugar).
Pero eso no lo van a decir en ningún documental de mierda.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Lo que dices del oro es mentira. El oro se usó para PAGAR (a precios abusivos, eso es otro tema) material militar.
> 
> Por favor, no intoxiques con MENTIRAS.



Incluso es posible que haya subnormales que se crean eso. 

En aquella España inestable y constantemente atacada por los enemigos tradicionales como Francia e Inglaterra, se unieron Estados Unidos y su protectorado Marroquí a los que habían tentado con en Sáhara, las Canarias, el petróleo alrededor de las mismas ... lo de Ceuta y Melilla es irrelevante. 

Lógicamente los enemigos de España tendrían más capacidad de negocio con Marruecos después de poner a su nombre tan enorme fuente de riqueza que con un estado potente y bien armado como cabría de esperar que fuese España. 

El plan de destrucción ha seguido su curso después de la parálisis del franquismo. No es casualidad que socialistas y comunistas, además de su brazo armado etarra, estuvieran refugiados en Francia, Marruecos y Argelia cuando la evidencia de q


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

La invasión francesa de Napoleón que también consiguió desestabilizar el mayor imperio que hubo en la humanidad :

Estados Unidos de Iberoamérica.

Napoleón consiguió invadir, saquear y dirigir España y sus colonias colocando a su hermano como Rey de España entre el 6 de julio de 1808 y el 11 de diciembre de 1813. Tan descarada conversión de un país soberano en una colonia de los franceses provocó la rebelión del pueblo con la supuesta ayuda de los ingleses que también estaban en guerra con Francia.

Lejos de ayudarnos, los ingleses aprovecharon la oportunidad de tener cancha libre por el territorio para destruir más que el propio ejército de Napoleón. Los ingleses y norteamericanos en ese mismo momento estaban desestabilizando por su parte los países sudamericanos 


Las *Invasiones inglesas* fueron dos expediciones militares fracasadas que el Imperio británico emprendió en 1806 y 1807 contra el Virreinato del Río de la Plata —perteneciente a la Corona española— con el objetivo de anexarlo. Ocurrieron en el marco de la Guerra anglo-española (1804-1809), undécima guerra anglo-española.

Ambos intentos fallidos significaron la incorporación de la región a las guerras napoleónicas, conflicto que enfrentó a las dos potencias dominantes de la época, el Reino Unido y Francia. La guerra en Europa otorgaba a los vastos territorios de Hispanoamérica un papel estratégico y económico de gran importancia para el Reino Unido, que se hallaba por entonces en plena revolución industrial y que pretendía terminar con el Imperio español.












José Bonaparte I y qué parentesco tiene con Napoleón


En 1808, Napoleón I entregaba a su hermano José Bonaparte la corona española, donde reinaría hasta el 13 de junio de 1813. En España, la proclamación como monarca se precipitó por el aumento de la violencia que siguió al levantamiento del 2 de mayo de 1808.




okdiario.com













Cuando Buenos Aires era español y los británicos quisieron invadirlo


Mientras en Europa las ideas relacionadas con la Revolución Francesa se difundían, España continuaba anquilosada en sus añejas políticas tradicionales




www.elconfidencial.com














Invasiones Inglesas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

Dicho lo cual, siempre ha sido un continuo el ataque de Inglaterra y Francia contra España. 

Ya no está el hermano de Napoleón dirigiendo la destrucción desde el puesto de mando, están sicarios que aunque algunos hablan español, trabajan para intereses extranjeros.

Juan Carlos directamente ni siquiera sabía hablar español


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

!URGENTE¡ Objetivo: DESTRUIR ESPAÑA (Por Damián Galerón) – Asociación de Militares Españoles







ame1.org.es


----------



## FYA SOFTWARE (26 Dic 2022)

habló el experto en historia jajajaja


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Lo que dices del oro es mentira. El oro se usó para PAGAR (a precios abusivos, eso es otro tema) material militar.
> 
> Por favor, no intoxiques con MENTIRAS.



piensa que si existen los ejércitos es porque existen enemigos. 

Todos los países los tienen. Los intereses de unos son contrarios a los de otros. 
Que yo sepa los jeques no nos regalan en petróleo, más bien la contrario, hacen todo tipo de estratagemas para encarecerlo lo máximo posible.

Lo ideal sería invadir Qatar y robarles sus riquezas, pero ya llegaron otros antes. 
Al parecer en Libia se le resisten .


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> En ese documental que enlazas, la gente ("las jóvenes mujeres reivindicativas del momento") en julio del 36 están tranquilamente recogiendo la naranja (sic) y de fiesta generalizada cuando, sin explicación, se produce un golpe de Estado de unos resentidos generales "africanistas". Es una pieza de propaganda asquerosa con dinero público de primera, en un nivel ya pasado de época, y al mismo tiempo, muy años 30, con "el Rey vivía dispendiosamente".
> Con el volumen suprimido, son bonitas imágenes, en cambio.



efectivamente , las imágenes tienen un valor histórico excepcional .

Pero ya sabes que EL RELATO es más importante que la realidad.

Incluso ahora en el presente, todo lo que estamos viviendo de conflicto político y lo del coronavirus, la inmensa mayoría de la gente se fía de la interpretación del poder a través de los desinformativos.

Ha sido muy interesante con lo del Tribunal Constitucional, como los del golpe de estado, los enemigos de España, acusaban al resto de los partidos " de golpe de estado " . 
Los desmanes que están haciendo quedan diluidos al acusar a los otros de lo mismo. 

Tú golpe de estado, no tú 
- no tú !
tu más


----------



## FYA SOFTWARE (26 Dic 2022)

blablablabla mucho tontaina dando su opinion que no le importa una p mierda a nadie, no vivieron aquello, no tienen ni idea, hablan tonterias, no saben nada, como el que abrio este hilo


----------



## Covaleda (26 Dic 2022)

Para ver franquismo en color sin filtros, recortes, voces en off y censuras ya está el canal este, que antes estaba en youtube y lo tumbaron:





La España de Franco’s Videos on Vimeo


Join the web’s most supportive community of creators and get high-quality tools for hosting, sharing, and streaming videos in gorgeous HD with no ads.




vimeo.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

El indudable golpe de estado al gobierno de Rajoy que yo sepa no robó todo el oro y la plata que había en España para llevárselo a Putin y empezar una guerra civil contra los rojos.
Cogió su cartera, y se fue a emborrachar al bar de enfrente.

Antes las asonadas militares era una forma de sacar a traidores del gobierno de España, en el caso de Rajoy, en vez de ser un general fue un sicario metido a juez que seguía instrucciones de las organizaciones supranacionales que tenían pensado montar la trama del coronavirus.

Era necesario que estuviese un bróker con experiencia y que seguiría cualquier instrucción por destructiva que fuese para España. 
Ese ente supranacional tan poderoso al que obedecen Sánchez y Rajoy , son los que intentaron lo mismo a finales de 2014 con el ébola .

Supongo que vieron más fácil inventarse un virus asociado a la gripe, que toda la logística del ébola.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

*ya no hay misioneros con ébola? 

fue exactamente el mismo guion en Estados Unidos. El primer intento de " pandemia " que luego cambiaron por la gripe.*




https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/ya-no-hay-misioneros-con-ebola-fue-exactamente-el-mismo-guion-en-estados-unidos-el-primer-intento-de-pandemia-que-luego-cambiaron-por-la-gripe.1874783/


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Dic 2022)

He visto los videos y el guión debe ser de Pablo Iglesias, algunas perlas
-"Franco fusión a 48.000", lo que es mentira, entre ellos Companys presidente de la Generalitat, pero que fuera por haber fusilado el a 8000 no se menciona.
-"la ley se cumple, noticia escrita del fusilamiento de José Antonio. Franco lo ocultó".... habia salido en prensa...dos años para beneficiarse de esa muerte, no quienes lo asesinaron.


Que bazofia de programas









Ni el golpe de 1936 se produjo el 18 de julio, ni Franco fue su instigador, ni se levantaron con la bandera nacional - Confilegal


Franco no fue el cerebro de la rebelión ni estaba previsto que fuera su líder. Los acontecimientos históricos le catapultaron a esa posición.




confilegal.com


----------



## Alf_ET (27 Dic 2022)

Lo estuve viendo. La mejor es centrarse en las imágenes y no hacer caso a la propaganda del locutor.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Dic 2022)

FYA SOFTWARE dijo:


> blablablabla mucho tontaina dando su opinion que no le importa una p mierda a nadie, no vivieron aquello, no tienen ni idea, hablan tonterias, no saben nada, como el que abrio este hilo



los podemongers jamas vivieron en la ii republica y bien que ladran o la psoe
bueno estos si, y por ley lo tapan


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Lo estuve viendo. La mejor es centrarse en las imágenes y no hacer caso a la propaganda del locutor.



Es asombroso la fuerza del relato. 

Como la interpretación de las imágenes lo es todo . La inmensa mayoría de la gente creerá las falsedades que cuenta sin buscar información alternativa como esta. ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

El asesinato en Madrid del hijo y del nieto de Doña Emilia Pardo Bazán


El 11 de agosto de 1936, Jaime Quiroga y Pardo Bazán y su hijo fueron llevados hasta la Pradera de San Isidro y posteriormente asesinados por varios milicianos




www.larazon.es













La viuda del hijo de Pardo Bazán, asesinado en una checa, donó a Franco la biblioteca del Pazo de Meirás


El nieto del dictador, Francis Franco, se niega a dar los 10.855 volúmenes recibidos de la colección de la escritora gallega "al mismo gobierno del Frente Popular que fue el que asesinó a tantas personas"




www.diariodesevilla.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

“Madrid en 1957, el Franquismo era esto”


Creo que es el punto 1 que todo el mundo debería tener claro. El estado es el mayor enemigo del individuo y de la sociedad. Hay que acabar con él. Y este es el punto uno para después ir a por los demás objetivos. Miguel Anxo Bastos lo explica muy bien diciendo que lo mismo que la Iglesia perdió...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Salsa_rosa (27 Dic 2022)

Hombre, en pocos años... no. Que costó lo suyo.

Tampoco el crecimiento de España entre 1950 y 1975 fue algo anormal. Grecia, Italia y Portugal consiguieron cifras parecidas; es lo que se llama un "catch-up" de los países menos desarrollados con el resto. 

Crecimiento 1950-1973
Grecia 6.2%
España 5.8%
Portugal 5.7%
Italia 5.0%


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Dic 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Hombre, en pocos años... no. Que costó lo suyo.
> 
> Tampoco el crecimiento de España entre 1950 y 1975 fue algo anormal. Grecia, Italia y Portugal consiguieron cifras parecidas; es lo que se llama un "catch-up" de los países menos desarrollados con el resto.
> 
> ...



si lo fue porque estabamos fuera del plan Marshall


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Dic 2022)

A santo de qué se gastarán ahora dinero en hacer una versión en color de la guerra civil española...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Dic 2022)

Cárcel de San Antón


Archivo Histórico Nacional, FC-CAUSA_GENERAL,1526,Exp.3



pares.mcu.es





*Cárcel de San Antón*
*Archivo Histórico Nacional, FC-CAUSA_GENERAL,1526,Exp.3*
lista de asesinados por el frente popular


----------



## Salsa_rosa (27 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> si lo fue porque estabamos fuera del plan Marshall



Con los pactos de 1953 se consiguió más de lo que hubieramos recibido del ERP.

Portugal se llevó 70 millones. Grecia 400. Italia 1.200.

España recibió entre 1953-1963 unos 1.500 millones, 500 de ellos ayuda militar.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Dic 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Con los pactos de 1953 se consiguió más de lo que hubieramos recibido del ERP.
> 
> Portugal se llevó 70 millones. Grecia 400. Italia 1.200.
> 
> España recibió entre 1953-1963 unos 1.500 millones, 500 de ellos ayuda militar.



¿y desde cuando la ayuda militar es inversion y no gasto?
¿y desde cuando un credito al consumo es un plan de reconstruccion?
Ramon Tamames, comunista del PCE dice lo contrario que tu....

se te ve el plumero de indio...........


----------



## Salsa_rosa (27 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> ¿y desde cuando la ayuda militar es inversion y no gasto?
> ¿y desde cuando un credito al consumo es un plan de reconstruccion?
> Ramon Tamames, comunista del PCE dice lo contrario que tu....
> 
> se te ve el plumero de indio...........



No se usó nada en bienes de capital???


----------



## Al Towers (27 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sánchez es un bróker con mucha experiencia, y aunque era previsible que fuese hacer lo que está haciendo, no dejo de sorprenderme de que nadie reaccione ante la destrucción de un estado.
> 
> Bosnia es un país de sobra conocido por Sánchez quien tuvo ocasión de ver de primera mano el conflicto en calidad de* asistente del entonces alto representantes de la ONU* en Bosnia-Herzegovina, Carlos Westendorp, entre los años 1997 y 1999. De hecho ha dicho sentirse «unido personal y sentimentalmente a este país».
> 
> ...



Pero quién te sorprende que no reaccione??
Feijóo, Abascal, el Preparado??
Por supuesto que hay gente que vemos lo que están haciendo estos sicarios de las élites, incluso partidos políticos, pero a estos no les dejan entrar en el Congreso precisamente ...


----------



## Al Towers (27 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Ucrania no se puede dividir y España sí ?
> 
> Qué cosas más raras hacen los sicarios de las organizaciones supranacionales que saquean países como si fuesen empresas en la bolsa.



España unida por lo que veo diría que JAMÁS les ha interesado a estas élites ... 
Por contra Ucrania y su unidad (en teoría) les es muy útil ... Porque les permite impulsar varios puntos de su agenda con ello


----------



## Al Towers (27 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Lo que dices del oro es mentira. El oro se usó para PAGAR (a precios abusivos, eso es otro tema) material militar.
> 
> Por favor, no intoxiques con MENTIRAS.



Jajaja no les bastaba con regalar nuestra soberanía que encima tendremos que agradecer que lo hiciesen pagando por ello ...


----------



## Al Towers (27 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Incluso es posible que haya subnormales que se crean eso.
> 
> En aquella España inestable y constantemente atacada por los enemigos tradicionales como Francia e Inglaterra, se unieron Estados Unidos y su protectorado Marroquí a los que habían tentado con en Sáhara, las Canarias, el petróleo alrededor de las mismas ... lo de Ceuta y Melilla es irrelevante.
> 
> ...



Pero subn0rmales de campeonato ehh jeje


----------



## Al Towers (27 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El indudable golpe de estado al gobierno de Rajoy que yo sepa no robó todo el oro y la plata que había en España para llevárselo a Putin y empezar una guerra civil contra los rojos.
> Cogió su cartera, y se fue a emborrachar al bar de enfrente.
> 
> Antes las asonadas militares era una forma de sacar a traidores del gobierno de España, en el caso de Rajoy, en vez de ser un general fue un sicario metido a juez que seguía instrucciones de las organizaciones supranacionales que tenían pensado montar la trama del coronavirus.
> ...



Das por hecho que Rajao sabía ya lo que se estaba preparando con la plandemia y que seguramente por eso recibió la "invitación" a apartarse y dejar sitio al psico Sánc Hez o que aunque no le "invitasen" a salir él mismo prefirió hacerse a un lado y dejar paso al siguiente porque no le apetecía ya interpretar ese papel??


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Dic 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> No se usó nada en bienes de capital???



eso dilo tu........ y nos enseñas a todos...........
mentiroso


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

Al Towers dijo:


> Das por hecho que Rajao sabía ya lo que se estaba preparando con la plandemia y que seguramente por eso recibió la "invitación" a apartarse y dejar sitio al psico Sánc Hez o que aunque no le "invitasen" a salir él mismo prefirió hacerse a un lado y dejar paso al siguiente porque no le apetecía ya interpretar ese papel??



Eligen líderes con algún tipo de corruptela para que en el momento preciso puedan chantajearlos.

No es casualidad que el suegro de Pedro Sánchez fuese el dueño de las saunas gay de Madrid en las que grababan y siguen grabando con cámaras secretas en los cuartos oscuros. Ya hace décadas que hay cámaras que graban con cero lux

No dudo que la trotona de Pontevedra tenga unos cuantos vídeos en plan Pedro J

Una táctica como le hicieron al eurodiputado de Viktor Orban en la unión europea, que se negaba a firmar el endeudamiento sideral.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (27 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> eso dilo tu........ y nos enseñas a todos...........
> mentiroso



Mentiroso de qué??


----------



## larios357 (27 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El legado económico de Franco: hechos y cifras
> 
> 
> Durante 40 años, España ha crecido muy por debajo de su potencial, menos del 1,5% de media, frente al 6,6 % de entre 1950 y1975
> ...



Todavía justifican el desmantelamiento de la industria diciendo que no eramos competitivos, sería que hacíamos chatarra como los cohetes espaciales con los que fueron a la luna, que eran lavadoras con papel albal, no se quien se puede creer que salieron de esta prisión en semejante mierda.
El caso, que según los traidores todo era basura y claro por eso lo vendieron todo y nos dejaron el país para turismo y trabajos de pinta, colorea, y de esclavos en galera.

En fin, un pais sin futuro y vendido por los corruptos traidores que hay a paladas en este estercolero


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Todavía justifican el desmantelamiento de la industria diciendo que no eramos competitivos, sería que hacíamos chatarra como los cohetes espaciales con los que fueron a la luna, que eran lavadoras con papel albal, no se quien se puede creer que salieron de esta prisión en semejante mierda.
> El caso, que según los traidores todo era basura y claro por eso lo vendieron todo y nos dejaron el país para turismo y trabajos de pinta, colorea, y de esclavos en galera.
> 
> En fin, un pais sin futuro y vendido por los corruptos traidores que hay a paladas en este estercolero



Lo sorprendente es que ahora están llenando España de millones de negros y moros que por no saber no saben ni leer ni escribir ni hacer nada de nada, y por lo visto son imprescindibles para " pagarnos las pensiones ".

Dejaron las actividades del sector primario que son las más básicas como si los españoles fuésemos retrasados mentales incapaces de fabricar barcos a precio competitivo. España siempre fue el país más marino del mundo, con más navegantes y más exploradores. Es inexplicable esta deriva tercermundista. 

Nada impedía que España fuese como Corea del Sur, de hecho ahí se puede comparar con la evolución de Corea del Norte hasta qué punto los políticos determinan el futuro de una nación. 

Lo mismo Cuba y Miami, que básicamente el espectacular progreso de esa ciudad y de Florida se debe a los cubanos que han huido de la isla.


----------



## machote hispano (28 Dic 2022)

Los documentales manipulados, incluso noticiarios y otros programas, son excelentes métodos de detección de descerebrados de mugresoe, una prueba como "dónde está Wally".

Los espabilados detectamos las mentiras y la manipulación, y con un poco de esfuerzo hacemos despertar del sueño progrhez a otros desvelándoles las mentiras, si tienen voluntad de liberarse, que hay gente que prefiere seguir voluntariamente en las tinieblas, a enfrentarse a la dura verdad, que sufren un autoengaño nocivo y que han malgastado su vida y pecunio, y de otros, en seguir una fantasía marxista de prosperidad y libertad, que en realidad no es más que ruina y servidumbre a la élite que les ha engañado. 

De aquí a las elecciones veremos documentales para manipular las mentes débiles, intentando asimilar franquismo y nazis, y añadiendo de seguido algún trabajo de "investigación" sobre algún caso de corrupción pepera, para asociar pp/franco/nazismo. 

Incluso sacarán algún docu sobre gulags de caníbales comunistas, que no es cuestión de no aprovechar y jorobar a sus sucios de gobierno. Digo socios...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (28 Dic 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Mentiroso de qué??



al ignore por tonto hijo de puta
Leete a Ramon Tamames
Ahora resulta que Franco no levantó ni recuperó un pais desde cero destruido por la guerra al comunismo
Ayuda de USA fueron los prestamos de arriendo a la URSS en mas de 20.000 millones durante la WWII

zerote
un credito al consumo de algodon, carbon y azucar no es una inversion..............

podemonger


----------



## Azote87 (28 Dic 2022)

Es increíble los rojos como han vendido que eran los buenos en la guerra

El arte que tienen esta gente para manipular la historia a su antojo es alucinante


----------



## Rothmans Racing (28 Dic 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Es increíble los rojos como han vendido que eran los buenos en la guerra
> 
> El arte que tienen esta gente para manipular la historia a su antojo es alucinante



hay un zerote al que he bloqueado que niega el milagro y recuperacion posguerra en plena autarquia: INI, IBERIA, ENDESA, CAMPSA, SEAT, ALTOS HORNOS, PANTANOS, REGADIOS, UNIVERSIDADES LABORALES, etc etc


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> hay un zerote al que he bloqueado que niega el milagro y recuperacion posguerra en plena autarquia: INI, IBERIA, ENDESA, CAMPSA, SEAT, ALTOS HORNOS, PANTANOS, REGADIOS, UNIVERSIDADES LABORALES, etc etc









El saqueo y destrucción del sector eléctrico por los expolíticos que ahora son premiados por su traición a España.


Cuánto ha subido el precio de la luz desde la privatización Si de cara a la ciudadanía el principal objetivo de la privatización del mercado eléctrico era la reducción de los precios, el objetivo no solo no se ha conseguido sino que entre el año 2000 y el 2022, el coste del megavatio hora, se...




www.burbuja.info










Kissinger y la CIA utilizaron a ETA para asesinar al presidente Carrero en 1973 y entregar el poder a sus sicarios socialistas.


La CIA, detrás de la voladura del presidente del Gobierno de Franco La CIA utilizó a ETA para asesinar en 1973 a Luis Carrero Blanco, el primer presidente del gobierno nombrado por el dictador Francisco Franco. La conexión de la CIA con ETA fue facilitada por el Partido Nacionalista Vasco. Un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## 917 (28 Dic 2022)

Otra manita de pintura de ForoFranco, por favor.


----------



## 917 (28 Dic 2022)

Aquí sigue habiendo mucha gente con la mente en 1936, metidos en su trinchera hasta la coronilla y con el casco de acero ideológico calado hasta los ojos, y disparando palabras envenenadas contra el enemigo....


----------



## Salsa_rosa (28 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> al ignore por tonto hijo de puta
> Leete a Ramon Tamames
> Ahora resulta que Franco no levantó ni recuperó un pais desde cero destruido por la guerra al comunismo
> Ayuda de USA fueron los prestamos de arriendo a la URSS en mas de 20.000 millones durante la WWII
> ...



Vaya un retrasado...

Venga sí, tira para el ignore. Y a ver si de paso pillas una leucemia, gilipollas.


----------

